# Auf welchen Erfolg seid IHR Stolz?



## Assari (25. November 2009)

Hi Leute

ich möchte mal wissen auf was für ein Erfolg IHR so richtig Stolz seid.

Ich bin auf all meine Wletereignis Erfolge Stolz und auf den Erfolg "Für die Horde!" (wo man die Alli Bosse killen muss ;P )

Nun seid ihr dran!


----------



## Ulthras (25. November 2009)

Hmmm bald auf den Erfolg "Der Meister der Lehren", vor allem weil der mit Cata ja wahrscheinlich zr Heldentat wird.
Ansonsten auf jeden Fall auf "Was für eine lange seltsame Reise" und die Heldentat "Öffnung des Dunklen Portals (BC-Eröffnungsevent)


----------



## killiderhp (25. November 2009)

Ich bin Stolz auf meinen : Stufe 10 Erfolg ;D

Nein aber ich bin auf alle Stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zockerer (25. November 2009)

Naja stolz nicht unbedingt aber am meisten gefragt werde ich nach dem "schrecken der Meere" Titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shade.exe (25. November 2009)

Ich werd am öftesten gefragt wo ich denn den Violetten Protodrachen herhätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann poste ich ganz Stolz den Weltevent-erfolg *grins*


----------



## Held² (25. November 2009)

Ich bin Stolz auf meinen Blutsegeladmiral erfolg(den jeder meiner 80er hat) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich bin auch stolz darrauf das ich den Leroy erfolg nicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wow-michi (25. November 2009)

agree^^


----------



## Kitai (25. November 2009)

"der kuchen ist keine lüge"


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. November 2009)

100000 Ehrenhafte Siege ---Von der Horde--- Für nichts im Spiel würde ich den wieder herbeben.


----------



## Ladaria (25. November 2009)

Ich bin auf meinen Sunwell-Erfolg noch kurz vor WotLK (ja erst nach dem nerf, aber auch das ist schon ne Leistung, zumal es auf meinem Server nur 5 Gilden mit 70 und alle nach dem nerf geschafft haben) und meine über 30 ehrfüchtigen Rufe am meisten stolz. Leider kann ich nur seit längerem nicht mehr zocken :-(

Edit: achja und mein schönes Sulfuras, mit dem dann endlich nach langer Zeit die Classic-Legendarys in der Gilde vollständig waren (einschließlich des Korrumpierten Ashbringers, für mich ein inofizielles Legendary)


----------



## Amerald (25. November 2009)

Ich bin sehr Stolz auf meinen Erfolg 20Todesstöße ohne selbst zu sterben in einem Bg


----------



## kingkryzon (25. November 2009)

1 obersten kriegsfürsten
1 sturmreiter 
und 1 rottenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann noch zwielichtbezwinger zu naxxzeiten


----------



## Magexe (25. November 2009)

Ich bin Stolz auf den Erfolg der 10er Ulduar Hardmodes (da die doch bissi happig sind)
Hab den mit meinem hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellman (25. November 2009)

Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne  .... errungen vor Wotlk-Release

und Hand von A'dal


----------



## Kramatieklärher (25. November 2009)

Den Erfolg dafür das ich den Kampfgeist habe.
Dan noch den das ich des Rote Ahnquirayviech hab.
Achja und Der Flammenschlund :]


----------



## o0Mustang0o (25. November 2009)

"Was für eine Lange seltsame Reise..."
"Aus dem Himmel gedonnert"

sonst eher keine


----------



## doodlez_himself (25. November 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf [Weltenbummler] auch wenns einfach zu bekommen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xBlutelfx (25. November 2009)

Ich bin auf meine Meister der Lehren stolz.
Man war ich da Tage lang am Questen in der Alten Welt xD


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

Naja stolz sollte man auf alle sein,aber einen den ich wirklich liebe "Make love not warcraft" find den einfach herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (25. November 2009)

aufstand schrieb:


> auf das erfolg "größster Penis der Welt" ^^ darauf bin ich stolz


du verwechselst wohl mal wieder traum mit realität hm?

btw wenn heißt es DEN erfolg nicht das erfolg oder DER aber nicht in verbindung mit AUF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (25. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> ich möchte mal wissen auf was für ein Erfolg IHR so richtig Stolz seid.



Keinen. Weißt Du, das ist bloß ein Spiel.


----------



## Fredchen42 (25. November 2009)

Ich bin Stolz auf meinen Amani Kriegsbären und die damit verbundene Heldentat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ushapti (25. November 2009)

Auf welchen ich "Stolz" bin?
Naja, mein Amani Bär is sicher mein liebstes Stück aber werte ich nicht zu den Erfolgen, den gab es vor den Erfolgen also is der einfach außer Konkurrenz^^
Bei "richtigen Erfolgen" sind das ganz Klar der 100Mounts Erfolg und "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" ^^


----------



## Tamîkus (25. November 2009)

ich persönlich bin auf meine ruf erfolge stolz horde  elles ehrfürchtig alle bc fraktionen ehrfürchtig ( und das vor wotlk ) und arbeite nu an alle ruf erfolge in der alten welt

die inni erfolge  mach ich auch gern laufe zuzeit öfters in die classic innnis wie db und brd zumal als ich das erste ma durch db lief und dan im gäfängnis hof war ist mir die kinlade abgefallen so geil siet es dort aus bin noch werde in der nächsten kinderwoche auf der erfolg * Tierhütveteran) stolz sein man mus die pets 3 jahre farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nächste kinderwoche hab ich das letzte

mache demnächst ne alte welt tour da klapere ich alle gbeite und innis ab und mache screens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (26. November 2009)

Richtig stolz bin ich auf 'Observed (Heroic)' und auf 'A Tribute to Skill (25 player)'.
Hingearbeitet wird noch auf 'Realm First! Death's Demise' => Liebe Grüße an DS, wir rocken das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lufos (26. November 2009)

Ich bin besonders auf den Erfolg "Erster Obsidianvernichter des Realms" stolz und dem damit verbundenen Titel. Grade weil ihn nun nicht jeder erreichen kann und man so ein wenig Individualität bewahren kann. Und ebenfalls stolz bin ich auf den Erfolg " Ein Hoch auf den Koch", da es ziemlich lange dauerte, bis ich alle Rezepte hatte. Das letzte, was mir aus der Scherbenwelt noch fehlte, war "Sturmkoteletts". Nach dem 168sten Kochpreis von Dalaran war das Rezept in einem Säckchen drin, man war ich glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (26. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Keinen. Weißt Du, das ist bloß ein Spiel.


Und ein Fußballspieler darf auch nicht Stolz auf ein geschossenes Tor sein? Merk ich mir, ich werde das nächste mal bei nem Sieg in Schande versinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am Meisten freut mich der Erfolg "Hand von A'dal", der Classic-PvP-Titel-Erfolg.


----------



## Gerti (26. November 2009)

Hand of A'dal
Bloodsail Admiral (an einem tag mit meinem Pala gemacht, hui war iwann nachts fertig, aber ich wollte den Titel haben!)
Yogg+1 im 10er
Glory of the Hero


----------



## Alebran (26. November 2009)

"Meister der Lehren" und das mit einem Dk


----------



## Immondys (26. November 2009)

Das ich bei dem Titelgrinden ausgestiegen bin. Erinnert mich irgendwie ein wenig an Aion. Jede Spielmechanik endet halt irgendwann in Grinderei.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. November 2009)

uldu drache und server first 80er troll^^


----------



## Grushdak (26. November 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Am Meisten freut mich der Erfolg "Hand von A'dal", der Classic-PvP-Titel-Erfolg.


Damit meinst Du doch 2 Erfolge  - oder?
Wenn nicht ... viel Spaß damit ... andersrum natürlich auch ...^^

Mein größter Erfolg ... 15 Jahre nun clean zu sein ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sKYlarK51 (26. November 2009)

ich auf Arathi- und Auge-des-Sturms- Attentäter
sowie 20er killstreack (20 Kills ohne death)
Eroberertitel
und meine 50k Ehrenhaften Siege


----------



## Braamséry (26. November 2009)

Ich war auf meine Erfolg stolz, als ich die 40ste Fraktion auf Ehrfürchtig hatte. War zwar erst kurz bevor ich aufgehört hab, aba die Woche hab ich genossen.


----------



## jeef (26. November 2009)

Zählt das als Erfolg mit WoW endlich aufgehört zu haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (26. November 2009)

Fredchen42 schrieb:


> Ich bin Stolz auf meinen Amani Kriegsbären und die damit verbundene Heldentat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Über den freue ich mich auch fast jeden Tag.




jeef schrieb:


> Zählt das als Erfolg mit WoW endlich aufgehört zu haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein das ist keine Kunst.

"Stolz" bin ich vll noch darauf das ich mit meiner Gilde die 3 Erfolge bei Anub und Co. als World 7+ geschafft haben. Dumm nur das wir bei Anub im hardmode solange gebraucht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/aegwyn...ctum/rating.ach


----------



## Matress (26. November 2009)

Also ich bin auf meine "Schneller Zulianischer Tiger" Heldentat ziemlich stolz.
Und auf "Zwielichtzone (25-Spieler)" auch ein bisschen. ^^

mfg


----------



## Celissa (26. November 2009)

*Champion der Naaru


Schreckenross von Xoroth*

wenn man di eheutige zeit bedenkt macht fast keiner mehr die hexerquest ^^


----------



## Mystiksitara (26. November 2009)

bei mir sind es einge Erfolge, auf die ich stolz bin.

Meisterin der Lehren
Champion der Naaru
Frostsäbler aus Winterquell

Den Titel, "die Wahnsinnige" werde ich mir wohl auch  noch holen :-D


----------



## myxemio (26. November 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> 100000 Ehrenhafte Siege ---Von der Horde--- Für nichts im Spiel würde ich den wieder herbeben.



gibt es dafür nicht ein Reitmount?


"Champion der Naaru" - ganz eindeutig!
gibt es nimmer und ich hatte es damals gemacht, obwohl ich net viel zeit hatte wegen Beruf....


----------



## Klirk (26. November 2009)

Am meisten stolz bin ich auf den Erfolg

Der Thruthanator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (26. November 2009)

Ruhm des Schlachtzügler von Ulduar und das ich somit den Eisenbeschlagenen Protodrachen mein eigentum nennen darf.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (26. November 2009)

Ulthras schrieb:


> .................die Heldentat "Öffnung des Dunklen Portals (BC-Eröffnungsevent)



meinst du damit die Heldentat "Wappenrock des Beschützers" oder gibts da noch eine andre?

Ich bin stolz auf Kammerjägerei.





Düstermond schrieb:


> ..............
> Am Meisten freut mich der Erfolg "Hand von A'dal", der Classic-PvP-Titel-Erfolg.



Diesen Titel gabs für den Abschluss der BT/Hyjal Prequestreihen.
Wer den Titel trägt und das nicht weiß, hat den Char zu 100% nicht selbst gespielt denn diese Questreihen hatten in BC eine wichtige Bedeutung. Anfangs.


----------



## Shavana (26. November 2009)

Da ich nicht so der Erfolgsjäger bin, kann ich in dem Sinne auch auf nix stolz sein, aber auf eines bin ich dennoch stolz, das ich den Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen fliegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat auch nicht jeder und wenn es dafür nen Erfolg geben würde, wäre ich darauf stolz^^

shavana


----------



## Rikayne (26. November 2009)

Meine Paladin Quest fürs EpicMount. ach was hab ich mich damals über diese Quest genervt^^ aber so im nachhinein...eigentlich war sie ja schon toll, mit dem Pferdegeist...*in Erinnerungen schwelg* ^^


----------



## Newaera (26. November 2009)

hmm,auf meine Heldentaten "Schneller Zulianischer Tiger" und "Schneller Razzashiraptor"
und darauf das ich mim Hexer der 2te Blutsegeladmiral auf Aegwynn war
und zum 1. "Für die Horde"-Raid gehört hab


und wenn ich dan endlich mal den Angelwettbewerb gewonnen hab,bin ich "Schrecken der Meere",der wohl geilste Erfolg ingame


----------



## Rolandos (26. November 2009)

Stolz sein auf irgend so einen Schwachsinns erfolg nee, fällt mir keiner ein.
Wenn es einen Erfolg geben würde für "Gemüdliches miteinander" oder "Nette Gespräche im TS/Chat" oder "In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft"
oder "Hero in über einer Stunde" oder ähnliches darauf könnte ich zwar nicht stolz sein, aber doch befriedigt.

Stolz ist auch etwas was irgendwie nicht zu WoW passt wie Tod oder Leben.

Darauf das meine Kinder gut erzogen sind und nicht so unhöflich, unfair sind wie die meisten hier oder im Spiel, jo darauf bin ich stolz.


----------



## JohnRoe (26. November 2009)

ich bin stolz auf meinen "champion der naaru"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dicun (26. November 2009)

Ich bin immer jeweils auf den aktuellsten Erfolg stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten mache ich manche Erfolge nur wegen des Titels bzgl. Rollenspiel-Faktor (Pala heißt - wie viiiiele andere auch - "Kreuzfahrer" und wird das Argentumschlachtroß bekommen. Nur noch 30 Siegel des Champions... ^^


----------



## Galjun (26. November 2009)

Chopper und Tundramammut des Reisenden zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numekz (26. November 2009)

auf..
The Immortal und Twilight Vanquisher. Und das ganze zum Jahrensanfang 2009  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also nicht erst später mit weiss was ich für Gear nachgeholt !


----------



## etchco (26. November 2009)

Aus Stahl

Erobere in einer Warsong schlacht 3 mal die Flagge OHNE zu sterben


----------



## Clonex (26. November 2009)

Bei mir ist das ganz klar, "Todesbote" und "Himmelsverteidiger" 
Sehr stolz bin ich auch darauf alle BC Raiderfolge an dem Tag bekommen zu haben als die erfolge eingeführt wurden.
Und natürlich  "Hand Von A´dal"


----------



## Caps-lock (26. November 2009)

ich bin Stolz auf den Erfolg
Verbringe mehr Zeit mit deiner Freundin als mit dem Spiel und höre auf zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (26. November 2009)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> ich bin Stolz auf den Erfolg
> Verbringe mehr Zeit mit deiner Freundin als mit dem Spiel und höre auf zu zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haha :-/

Bin stolz auf den Erfolg "unbewaffnet auf 400" als Magier
edit: "Hat jemand ein Veilchen bestellt"


----------



## La Saint (26. November 2009)

Auf meinen PvP-Titel "Rittmeisterin".

Er steht für Erfahrung, Ausdauer und Skill.

Leider wird er bald nichts mehr wert sein, denn jeder wird ihn kaufen können. Dann wird er nur noch die Aussagekraft des Titels "Chefkoch" haben. Nämlich das man fähig ist den Rechner einzuschalten und die Maus zu bedienen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Mäuserich (26. November 2009)

Ich würde sagen mein "Champion der Naaru" aufgrund der Vorgeschichte:

Als Angekündigt wurde das in 2 Wochen der Titel nicht mehr verfügbar sein wird haben mein Kumpel (Krieger Tank) und ich (Holy-Pala) uns schnell dran gemacht die Reihe durchzujuxen. Problem waren die ZH hero, Krieger konnten damals nur sehr bescheiden AoE-Tanken und Holy-Palas nicht gut Gruppen heilen. In der Gruppe hatten wir nur einen Sap als einzigen CC und bei Trash-Gruppen von bis zu 7 Mobs nen Timerun hinzulegen und mein Kumpel der Ini noch nicht kannte war schon ne super Leistung.


----------



## mommel (26. November 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf meinen Erfolg "Quit WOW for a better life"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightlemon (26. November 2009)

Ich bin mit den erfolg "Die Zügel des Todesstreitrosses" stolz den zu haben^^


----------



## Omidas (26. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Keinen. Weißt Du, das ist bloß ein Spiel.



Und was willst du damit sagen:

Man kann ruhig auf etwas Stolz drinne sein, den es ist ein Hobby wie jedes andere auch.
Oder darf man nich Stolz drauf sein, weil man die Meisterschaft im Straßenfußball  vom Dorf "Am Arsch der Welt" gewonnen hat?
Oder weil man ein orginal Bauteil für seinen Oldtimer bekommen hat?
Oder auf weil man sein Heftchen mit Fußballsammelbilder voll hat?
...

Sind alles keine Heldentaten, dennoch hat das für jeden einzelnen seinen speziellen Wert, auf den man auch angemessen Stolz sein kann. Solange man nicht abdreht übertrieben Stolz zeigt, übertriebene Annerkennung fordert und für seinen PdOK Madskill Achievment nicht das Bundesverdienstkreuz von Horts Köhler haben will ist alles in Ordnung.

Es ist ein Spiel, aber halt auch ein Hobby. Und genau wie bei jedem anderen kann mann:

Dafür Stolz zeigen - Erklärung siehe oben.
Ehrgeiz zeigen - ich will das Sammelheft/T-Set voll kriegen.
Arbeit rein stecken - Mal eine Nacht durch machen um sein Auto zu polieren, damit man am nächsten Tag vielleicht einen Preis bei ner Oldtimershow bekommt. In WoW halt zum Beispiel alle Sachen bestens verzaubern und dafür die nervenden Rufquest bei den Söhnen Hodirs machen.
In angebrachten Maßen alles in Ordnung.

Aber jetzt zum Thema:

"Die Arena betreten" - Wird vom Spieler erarbeitet. Nie einen Fuß in die Arena rein gesetzt in WotlK.
"Champion der Naaru" - mit meinem damaligen Main. War ne sehr schöne Questreihe und die Aufgaben waren knackig. Selbst in WotlK ist er lieber damit rum gelaufen. "Hand von Adal" knapp verpasst und wollte nicht die ermogelte Variante mir holen (Man konnte die Quest noch machen, wenn man sie vorm entfernen angenommen hatte - mit den Nerfs am Ende also locker drin)


----------



## Grushdak (26. November 2009)

Wegen der angeblichen Heldentat "Öffnung des Dunklen Portals"


Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> meinst du damit die Heldentat "Wappenrock des Beschützers" oder gibts da noch eine andre?


Ich meine, es gibt zu dem BC Eröffnungsevent auch nur den Erfolg mit dem Wappenrock.
Das mit dem Portal ist eine andere Geschichte - ein Dungeon/Schlachtzugs-Erfolg.
Damit ist das Portal im Schwarzen Morast gemeint . nicht das Scherbenwelt Portal direkt -
was ich auch erst dachte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (26. November 2009)

Stolz bin ich definitiv auf die Heldentaten "Champion der Naaru" und "Schreckensross von Xoroth". Fand beide Questreihen wirklich einmalig, vor allem der Abschluss der Hexermountreihe. Hab auch noch "Hand von A'dal" jedoch Vashj erst nach dem Nerf gelegt. Besonders stolz bin ich auch darauf, dass ich Kael'thas in der Festung der Stürme noch vor dem Nerfpatch den Garaus gemacht habe.


----------



## KissMePaint (26. November 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf meinen Titel 'Pilger'. Ist nämlich mein 1.. Ich weiß das es bessere gibt und auch viele die schwerer zu erreichen sind. Aber Pilger ist ja nur der Anfang!

LG


----------



## Super PePe (26. November 2009)

Sous Chef mit lvl 21 ... immer noch witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (26. November 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf "Höheres Studium" und die Heldentat "Onyxias Hort (Stufe 60)"!


----------



## MoonFrost (26. November 2009)

Ich "war" mal auf den erfolg Tierisch viele Reittiere (100mounts) stolz. Aber inzwischen braucht man ja nichtmal mehr 1 droppmount, und der Wert des Drachenfalken ist dahin. Naja egal is ja nur n Erfolg unter hunderten.


----------



## ink0gnito (26. November 2009)

Stolz?

Naja auf Astralwandlerin, d.h Algalon im 25er töten, Todesbote Yogg 0 Light server first.
BlutsegelAdmiral ist auch nice und vllt. noch das mit den 50 Pets, <3 Stinki.


----------



## Walter Kovacs (26. November 2009)

Mein Erfolg auf den ich Stolz bin kommt noch. OVER 9000.


----------



## Liiu (26. November 2009)

Auf die Aufziehraketenbot - Heldentat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (26. November 2009)

An die die meinen mit wow aufzuhöhren sei nen erfolg. Findet ihr das nicht ziehmlich arm, in nem forum rumzugammeln, was von einem game handelt, was euch gar nicht mehr interessiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andere titel die ich noch ganz ok find bei mir, sind die x heldentaten zu den instanzendropmounts. Zg Tiger /raptor. Alle 3 braufestmounts. Zügel des kopflosen reiters. Totenschwurs todesstreitross die rote drohne und den ganzen anderen käse den man da bekommt^^


----------



## immortal15 (26. November 2009)

ruhm des helden
ein braufestes reittier
die geheimnisse von ulduar


----------



## Braamséry (26. November 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Und ein Fußballspieler darf auch nicht Stolz auf ein geschossenes Tor sein? Merk ich mir, ich werde das nächste mal bei nem Sieg in Schande versinken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du redest von Fussball und vergleichst WoW-Erfolge mit realen Erfolgen für Leute, die damit ihr Geld verdienen.

Jez frag ich dich, ob du Stolz bist mit Satz Nr. 3 ein dickes Eigentor geschossen zu haben?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (26. November 2009)

Garkeinen weil allein die Tatsache WoW zu zocken kein Erfolg ist ^^

aber jut ich zocks auch und mei....^^


----------



## Walter Kovacs (26. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Du redest von Fussball und vergleichst WoW-Erfolge mit realen Erfolgen für Leute, die damit ihr Geld verdienen.
> 
> Jez frag ich dich, ob du Stolz bist mit Satz Nr. 3 ein dickes Eigentor geschossen zu haben?



Das nennt sich Aufzählung und ist kein Eigentor.


----------



## Frozo (26. November 2009)

Zockerer schrieb:


> Naja stolz nicht unbedingt aber am meisten gefragt werde ich nach dem "schrecken der Meere" Titel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wasn das fürn titel?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NEeeeed^^


----------



## Liiu (26. November 2009)

Frozo schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn titel??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=1516


----------



## Dexis (26. November 2009)

Ich freue mich grundsätzlich immer über sehr seltene bzw. schwer zu bekommene Reittiere, wie z.b. das Anzu-Mount (hat mich ca. 170 Versuche auf lvl 80 gekostet, nicht eingerechnet die 5er-grp versuche auf lvl 70^^) und über den Amanibären, der gar nicht mehr erhältlich ist.

Weiterhin bin ich stolz, einer der Spieler zu sein die zu BC Illidan gelegt haben, bevor die Prequests abgeschafft wurden und die große Nerf-Keule geschwungen wurde, damit auch Spieler ohne den eigentlich dafür erforderlichen Skill den High-End-Content sehen konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten war ich immer schon ein Verfechter des Kochberufs, leider ist selbst diese kleine Nische für Individualisten mit dem Pilgerfest vor die Hunde gegangen. Ich habe das Achievement Chef de Cuisine (160 Rezepte) schon seit über nem dreiviertel Jahr, mittlerweile fehlen mir nur noch der Tee für die Schurken (war nur zu Classic Zeiten handelbar) und die Chimerakoteletts aus der AQ-Reihe^^

Für den Angel-Meta Schrecken der Meere fehlt mir leider immer noch einer der sehr seltenen Fische, hatte halt leider immer noch kein Glück :-( aber: gut Ding will Weile haben xD


----------



## turalya (26. November 2009)

Auf mein Pilger mit lvl 68 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Terrokar-truthahn ist denke ich erst ab 62 zu machen find ich also sehr cool


----------



## turalya (26. November 2009)

Dexis schrieb:


> Weiterhin bin ich stolz, einer der Spieler zu sein die zu BC Illidan gelegt haben, bevor die Prequests abgeschafft wurden und die große Nerf-Keule geschwungen wurde, damit auch Spieler ohne den eigentlich dafür erforderlichen Skill den High-End-Content sehen konnten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nix Skill nur Zeit


----------



## Jägergemeinschaft (26. November 2009)

Ich bin sehr Stolz auf den Erfolg "Mein Schatz"

Hab meinen Wecker immer 1h Stunde nach gestellt für die Herzen

Um 3:00 war es dann soweit

Am Moment bin ich an "Gnadenloser Spürhund" dran, endlich eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Tommsen (26. November 2009)

Feldherr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (26. November 2009)

Auf Dreierbande 2000, war geil wo wir es geschafft haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzi (26. November 2009)

Auf die Heldentat " Kriegsbär der Amani " (Zul'Aman Kriegsbär)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (26. November 2009)

Auf die Heldentat fürs Baronmount, Braufestwidder und fürs Pferd vom Kopflosenreiter

Achja, und auf den Titel für Argtumkreuzzug und -dämmerung auf erfürchtig


----------



## Dagonzo (26. November 2009)

40 Ehrfürchtige Rufe mit den entsprechenden Titel. Sehr selten und wohl noch aufwändiger zu erreichen als Meister der Lehren.


----------



## boonfish (26. November 2009)

Aus dem Himmel gedonnert.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=1638


----------



## ink0gnito (26. November 2009)

Achja lol, hab bei mir Baron Mount Heldentat erfolg vergessen^^


----------



## Mofeist (26. November 2009)

Kampfmeister 




Dagonzo schrieb:


> 40 Ehrfürchtige Rufe mit den entsprechenden Titel. Sehr selten und wohl noch aufwändiger zu erreichen als Meister der Lehren.



glaube du hast Meister der Lehren noch nicht gemacht^^


----------



## Bordin (26. November 2009)

Heldentaten:

Der Netherdrachen des Erbarmungslosen - season 2 bc
Rachsüchtiger Netherdrache - season 3 bc


rest ist unnötig alles leicht zu erreichen


----------



## wildrazor09 (26. November 2009)

Titel "Späher"


----------



## Haggelo (26. November 2009)

Heldentat : Erbarmungsloser Gladiator


----------



## MR K (26. November 2009)

Also ich bin auf meinen Reit-Phönix und den erfolg stolz und natürlich auf 100.000 ehrenhafte siege


----------



## Dietziboy (26. November 2009)

Meister der Lehren. Ich bin jemand dem es schwerfällt irgendwas auszulassen, daher war der Erfolg nur eine Frage der Zeit ^^


----------



## Enisa (26. November 2009)

"The insane"!
Manche finden den Erfolg krank...aber ich weíß wieviel Zeit ich da reingesteckt habe und wie schwer es am Ende war: die Shen dralar Bücher wollten nicht droppen und im AH war auch nichts mehr, die Diamanten waren auch auf dem ganzen server alle.


----------



## STAR1988 (26. November 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> 40 Ehrfürchtige Rufe mit den entsprechenden Titel. Sehr selten und wohl noch aufwändiger zu erreichen als Meister der Lehren.



Ich auch =) auch wenn ichs nur aus langeweile gemacht hab ^^


----------



## Langlog (26. November 2009)

Titel:  Der Ehrfurchtgebietende

Heldentat: Das Fünfte Element

Kein Erfolg aber etwas das mir wichtig ist. Ich Habe alle Kochrezepte die es gibt mit einer einzigen Ausnahme "Disteltee" und das können (konnten?) nur Schurken erlernen.

Das ich "Das Zepter der Sandstürme" mein eigen nennen darf!! ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=21175 )

Gruß


----------



## jay390 (26. November 2009)

Schnitzi schrieb:


> Auf die Heldentat " Kriegsbär der Amani " (Zul'Aman Kriegsbär)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ebenfalls, und natürlich auch auf die Heldentat "Champion der Naaru". Weil beides nimma erreichbar ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (26. November 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> 40 Ehrfürchtige Rufe mit den entsprechenden Titel. Sehr selten und wohl noch aufwändiger zu erreichen als Meister der Lehren.


*Ironiean*
Ach was selten? Habe immerhin schon 21 (?) (glaube ich). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
*Ironieaus*

Gratulation !


----------



## Gammeliger (26. November 2009)

"Der harte kern" mit meiner Gilde vom twink....is jetz erst ma nix besonderes aber wir waren 3/4 der instanz sogar nur zu 7. alle maximal 1 woche 80 und 2 von uns waren vorher noch nie naxx. Wenn unser Priesterlein bei Thaddius net runtergefallen wär hätten mer sogar noch den unverwüstlichen dazu geschafft. Abgesehn davon...welcher Depp bei Blizz kam eig auf die beknackte idee den Erfolg der harte Kern einzudeutschen....überlegt mal wie der im Original heiß...RICHTIIIIG hardcore...danke für unterstützung von Englischlegasthenikern


----------



## Omidas (26. November 2009)

Gammeliger schrieb:


> [...]
> Abgesehn davon...welcher Depp bei Blizz kam eig auf die beknackte idee den Erfolg der harte Kern einzudeutschen....überlegt mal wie der im Original heiß...RICHTIIIIG hardcore...danke für unterstützung von Englischlegasthenikern



Finde ich schon richtig, das es nicht 1zu1 übersetzt wurde. Bei manchen Sprichwörtern zum Biespiel würden direkte Überstzungen wenig Sinn machen. Und genauso macht es da Sinn, einen Erfolg ausm Englischen so zu übersetzen, das es im deutschen auch wieder Sinn macht und auch noch gut klingt.

Edit:
Und gibt viele solcher Achievments. Nehmen wir mal das von Kologarn "Disarmed". Im Englischen ein guter Gag, wegen der Anspielung auf die Arme. Im deutschen übersetzt wäre das dann entwaffnet/entschärft. Fehlt doch irgendwie der Witz. Da kling "Arm dran, weil Arm ab" doch viel besser. Und da kann man sich nun wirklich nicht beschweren, das es "falsch" übersetzt wurde.


----------



## Cazor (3. März 2010)

Held des Stammes der Zandalari 

lange die ZG Mounts gefarmt und irgendwann bemerkt, daß ich kurz vor Ehrfürchtig bin. Dann hab ich den Erfolg mithilfe von Hakkar "rund" gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanglam (3. März 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Held des Stammes der Zandalari
> 
> lange die ZG Mounts gefarmt und irgendwann bemerkt, daß ich kurz vor Ehrfürchtig bin. Dann hab ich den Erfolg mithilfe von Hakkar "rund" gemacht.



Ich dachte man kann den Boss wegen dem Mindcontrol garnicht allein besiegen, wurde das dahingehend angepasst?


----------



## Cazor (3. März 2010)

wenn man in der Skillung keine Blutwürmer hat und auch sonst keinerlei Begleiter, gibt es kein Mindcontrol, weil niemand da ist. Möchte dich jemand begleiten, um den Hakkar Erfolg zu bekommen, sollte er sich vor dem Kampf sterben lassen am Trash. 
Noch ein Tipp: töte ein paar Bosse, dann erhält Hakkar deren lästige Fähigkeiten (Stilleeffekte, Stuns etc.) nicht und der Kampf wird um einiges einfacher. Zumal er einen Enragetimer hat, aber der sollte wohl heutzutage kein Problem sein. In T7 Tankkram hatte ich ein paar Mal das Vergnügen mit meinem andren DK..


----------



## Stanglam (3. März 2010)

Gut zu wissen, danke dir!


----------



## Cimoe (3. März 2010)

mit meinen schamanen bin ich auf den erfolg "Twilight Vanquisher" stolz, den ich noch zu 3.0 zeiten gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shujo (3. März 2010)

Man kann auch einfach die Bosse töten, dann gibt es gar keinen Mind Control mehr.


----------



## Schokoboy (3. März 2010)

Ich bin eig Relativstolz auf Zwielichtbezwinger am 5.3.09 errungen also noch mit naxx gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
war damals schon n relativ geiles gefühl muss ich sagen


----------



## Shadowfax (3. März 2010)

stolz bin ich auf [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"Was für eine Lange seltsame Reise..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]passt so gut zu meinem druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Batrion (3. März 2010)

Spellman schrieb:


> Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne .... errungen vor Wotlk-Release
> 
> und Hand von A'dal



<3 Hand von A'dal
Ist auch das was ich gesagt hätte


----------



## Primordial (3. März 2010)

Am meisten stolz bin ich wohl auf Hand von A'dal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanny (3. März 2010)

Hand von Adal
Sunwell Clear


----------



## Magic! (3. März 2010)

auf mein zg tiger
des ak mount^^
titel späher und champ of the naaru
astralwandler
und grade eben im 25er portalspringer world 36 yuhu =)


----------



## Exid (3. März 2010)

Zwielichtbezwinger 29/03/2009 <3


----------



## The-Quila (3. März 2010)

meister der lehren
40 ehrfürchtige fraktionen
100 mounts
diverse heldentaten


----------



## Cicer (3. März 2010)

Hmm... Versierter Angler der den Titel "Schrecken der Meere" gibt... 
ein Titel den maximal 104 Leute pro Jahr bekommen 
Da der Angelwettbewerb 2x die woche ist und das Jahr 52 wochen hat und so^^


----------



## Pristus (3. März 2010)

Ich möchte unbedingt mal den Unverwüstlichen in Naxx10er machen. Aber auf meinem Realm sind die Randoms leider Bewegungslegasteniker (trotz mega Gearscore) und haben nicht mal den Mut zu sagen dass sie einen Boss nicht kennen. Mit der Gilde kann man es vergessesn da die meisten bloss in Dala rumgammeln.


----------



## Totemkrieger (3. März 2010)

Ich bin stolz auf "Hand von Adal" Pre Nerf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Russelkurt (4. März 2010)

ich bin stolz auf "von der Zerschmetterten Sonne" bei meinem Warri, sammt den weltereignissen "flammenwächter", "Braumeister" und "Nachtschrecken" und auf meine 5 Schwarzen Kriegsbären (5 80er chars). "Argentumchampion" hat mich ne weile gefordert (fast n ganzen tag für die dämmerung) und für den Titel "Ältester" hab ich mich in den Nordend-Low-inis (ich geh doch nicht hero, wenn ich nur n urahnen besuchen will) zuflamen lassen müssen, dass ich den low-bobs ihre ep klaue. tank ftw^^ sie haben sich nicht getraut mich weg zu ekeln. nur auf den "Blutsegeladmiral" bin ich nicht ganz so stolz, auch wenn mein dk den titel "stolz" trägt (hat mich viel stoff und gold gekostet wieder bei den goblins das schiff nehmen zu dürfen). aber was viele hier ablehnen und was ich mit höchstem stolz trage ist der Titel "Jenkins" bei meinem Hexer^^ ach ja, und auf mein schreckensross, was ich mir tatsächlich per quest geholt habe. auch wenn es das beim lehrer so gibt.


----------



## Servon (4. März 2010)

Das ich alles von diesem game hintermir gelassen habe


----------



## Uachu (4. März 2010)

Bin irgendwie stolz auf den Titel "Die Diplomatin" auch wenns ein reiner Farmerfolg ist =)


----------



## Der_Rabe (4. März 2010)

Cicer schrieb:


> Hmm... Versierter Angler der den Titel "Schrecken der Meere" gibt...
> ein Titel den maximal 104 Leute pro Jahr bekommen
> Da der Angelwettbewerb 2x die woche ist und das Jahr 52 wochen hat und so^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kleiner Gedankenfehler in Deiner Überlegung: Ein Titel den maximal 104 Leute im Jahr auf DEINEM Realm bekommen - woanders wird auch geangelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - nun ja, aber trotzdem darf jeder stolz drauf sein, das Ding ist schon ne' nette Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich für meinen Teil freu mich über den Meister der Lehren, der hat mir zudem wahnsinnig Spaß gemacht.

Ansonsten ... stolz machen mich meist die Dinger, die mich furchtbar angenervt haben, bis ich sie endlich hatte, z.Bsp:

Wächter des Cenarius
Dipolmat
Ehrfürchtig bei den Netherschwingen + Himmelswache (BC)


----------



## diablo1988 (4. März 2010)

Ich auf den Erfolg Schneller Weißer Falkenschreiter fast 1 jahr dafür gefarmt^^ und heute endlich bekommen^^


----------



## Piposus (4. März 2010)

Auf sämtliche Hardmoderaiderfolge. Rest hätte sich Blizzard sparen können, da bin ich zu gut für.


----------



## lenzia (4. März 2010)

Ich bin Stolz auf meinen 9905 Erfolg´s Punkte http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Anub%27arak&cn=Najika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrC (5. März 2010)

Ich bin stolz auf meinen Titel "Meister der Lehren" und den unübersehbaren "!" Wappenrock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (5. März 2010)

Auf meine Tochter die es aufs Gymnasium geschafft hat und dort gut mitkommt.

Auf mein Haus das schon abbezahlt ist.

Das ich mit über 40 noch immer keinen Bierbauch habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In WOW ?

*Auf absolut nichts.*


----------



## helado (5. März 2010)

"Der Entweihte" und verbunden damit der Geilste Wams wo gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhul (5. März 2010)

Blutgardist(in), Schreckensross von Xoroth, Hand von A'dal, Wächter des Cenarius, der Diplomat

und besonders "die Festung der Stürme" pre nerv... meines erachtens der schwerste Boss zu BC zeiten (equip/schwierigkeit)


----------



## Alirev (5. März 2010)

Grunzer!!! das zeigt wie lange ich meinen Chara schon spiel!

und vieleicht noch den erfolg vom vampirfledermäuschen aus kharazhan


----------



## Fremder123 (5. März 2010)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Auf meine Tochter die es aufs Gymnasium geschafft hat und dort gut mitkommt.
> 
> Auf mein Haus das schon abbezahlt ist.
> 
> ...


An sich gute Sache, ABER: Falls Du meinst dass Du damit besonders elitär rüber kommst und zeigst, dass Du über "dem gemeinen Pöbel" stehst... dafür schreibst Du eindeutig im falschen Forum, zudem ist das Thema verfehlt, denn es geht um die Erfolge IM Spiel. "Mein Haus, meine Frau, mein Boot" kannst Du mit Deinen (imaginären?) Geschäftsfreunden beim Dinner im Plaza spielen. Ich hab auch Familie und Vollzeitjob, hab aber nicht nötig, das in einem Forum für PC-Spiele rumzuposaunen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic: Im Spiel bin ich vor allem stolz auf die erlangten seltenen Viecher und die damit verbundenen Erfolge (sofern es welche gab halt), u.a. das Pferd aus Stratholme, den blauen sowie roten Proto, die Meeresschildkröte, den Weißen Eisbären, den Braufestkodo und das Phönixküken von Kael Thas. Ach ja, Armory-Link zur Prüfung des Mount-Geposes: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Todeswache&cn=Mj%C3%B6lnir Den Schlüsselmeister-Erfolg finde ich auch ganz gut, da ich viele kenne die wesentlich länger WoW spielen als ich, denen ich aber immer mal wieder Türen in älteren Dungeons (z.B. Scholomance) öffnen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Lieblings-PvP-Erfolg ist Stadtverteidiger, weil er total wiedersprüchlich ist: Die Horde auf Todeswache ist im PvP meist generell stärker, besitzt die meiste Zeit TW und auch in den BGs ist es als Alli doch eher frustrierend. Im Gegenzug kriegen sie es aber NICHT zustande, ihre Hauptstädte gegen uns vernünftig zu verteidigen, geschweige denn selbst einen vernünftigen Raid aufzustellen, der weiter kommt als Darnassus/ Exodar (wo eh kein Schw**n ist) und nicht immer schon vor Sturmwind oder der Tiefenbahn in IF verreckt.^^


----------



## Skraar127 (5. März 2010)

ich bin auf den erfolg/Titel "Wächter des Zenarius" sehr stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Blutgardist


----------



## Braveron (5. März 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur einen einzig wahren Erfolg:

"Skarabäusfürst"!

Sicherlich, Uldu HMs oder etwas dergleich ist auch nice, aber gibt es einen Erfolg, den es seltener gibt und mehr Arbeit beanspruchte, als den? Zumal man auch eine gut harmonierende Raidtruppe haben musste, die einem den Erfolg gönnten. Schließlich mussten ALLE für einen sammeln, damit dieser schnellsten den Nozdormu-Ruf erhielt.

Schöne Grüße
Brave


----------



## Schank (5. März 2010)

Rikayne schrieb:


> Meine Paladin Quest fürs EpicMount. ach was hab ich mich damals über diese Quest genervt^^ aber so im nachhinein...eigentlich war sie ja schon toll, mit dem Pferdegeist...*in Erinnerungen schwelg* ^^



Das stimmt, obwohl die Questreihe doch einiges an Zeit und nerven gekostet hat, war sie doch wirklich schön. Finde es ein bischen Schade dass sie nun umgehbar ist.

Ansonsten mag ich den Entdecker-Titel, und (hoffentlich) auch bald Chefkoch =) 

Ach ja, natürlich auf den PvP Erfolg bei dem man den Bären bekommt. An sich vielleicht nichts besonderes, nur haben wir die Faxen damals mit ner Gruppe gemacht, deren Tank mit dem höchsten Level im Raid gerade mal 72 war. Da hatten schon allein die Wachen solo nen gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad, zumal uns die Allianz irgendwie nie in Sw durchgelassen hat. Alle anderen gingen direkt, nur bei dem haben wir ewig gebraucht.


----------



## Pennsylvania (5. März 2010)

"tief kann man fallen" !!!!!!!!!!!!

Hatte ich gestern gemacht (aber reiner Zufall) wollte nur ne Abkürzung gehen =)


----------



## Regine55 (5. März 2010)

100 Mount Erfolg.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (5. März 2010)

Ich bin auf meinen Chefkochtitel ein wenig stolz, da es erstmal ein Weilchen gedauert hatte, bis ich alle nötigen Scherbenwelt-Kochrezepte zusammenhatte. Und dann hat es auch noch so beschissen lange gedauert, bis bei der Daily-Kochquest in Shattrath "Superheißes Ragout" als Tagesquest dran war ^^ .

Auch auf den Kocherfolg "Chef de Partie" (müsste der sein, wo man 160 Kochrezepte benötigt) erfüllt mich ein wenig mit stolz, da es auch eine mit recht viel Zeitaufwand verbundene Geschichte war. Jetzt will ich mir noch das Epische Kochrezept aus Classic-Zeiten holen, auch wenn es dafür leider keinen Erfolg gibt :-( . Aber das wird auch noch recht lange dauern, bis es soweit ist. Muss erstmal ordentlich Ruf bei der Brut Nozdormus in AQ40 sammeln ^^ . Dafür sollte es echt einen Erfolg geben ^^ .


----------



## Bighorn (5. März 2010)

Das legendäre TF noch zu classic gebaut zu haben.


----------



## rickthorne (5. März 2010)

auf die 40 ehrfürchtigen fraktionen für "der Ehrfurchtgebietende".


----------



## Thimothy (5. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Du redest von Fussball und vergleichst WoW-Erfolge mit realen Erfolgen für Leute, die damit ihr Geld verdienen.
> 
> Jez frag ich dich, ob du Stolz bist mit Satz Nr. 3 ein dickes Eigentor geschossen zu haben?



Wenn du Fusball als hobby hast oder WOW als Hobby, wo ist der Unterschied??
Erklär mir das mal!!


----------



## Hikaro (5. März 2010)

1st 80er des realms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1st max schneider
1st max vz
und ja auf meine legendarys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 twinglaives sulfuras thori'dal öhm ja was vergessen? ahja thunderfury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war ein steiniger weg aber mein warri hats schlussendlich doch gepackt


----------



## Segojan (5. März 2010)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> In WOW ?
> 
> ...


Warum spielst du dann?


----------



## pandur0815 (5. März 2010)

"Stolz" bin ich auf keinen, 
aber ich erfreue mich ständig meines "Hand von Adal" Titels, den ich vor dem 2.4 Nerf erreicht habe und hoppel mit leuchtenden Kinderaugen auf meinem Amanibärchen durch die Gegend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apfelshorle (5. März 2010)

bin sehr auf Ruhm des Helden stolz, da ich es weit vor dem Ulduar-Patch hatte.
ich wär stark dafür das man den erfolg auch zur heldentat macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (5. März 2010)

s3 gladi drake und sulfuras,hand von ragnaros


----------



## Girderia (5. März 2010)

ich bin stolz darauf immer zu versuchen ein guter mensch zu sein, anderen soweit ich kann zu helfen.

ach in wow? dass ich, trotz des teilweise ziemlich miesen verhaltens meiner mitspieler, mir das oben bewahrt habe


----------



## Abiter (5. März 2010)

Jo mit Main Char 

den Erfolg von Sunwell, bevor roflk rauskam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

Auf diese Erfolge bin ich besonders Stolz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

25 Wappenröcke
Legt 25 einzigartige Wappenröcke an.
Belohnung: Wappenrock des Erfolgreichen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Auf die Piste!
Erhaltet einen Feuerstuhl oder einen Chopper des Robogenieurs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich wär' so gerne Milliardär
Plündert 25.000 Gold.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Held Shattraths
Bei den Sehern und den Aldor den Status ehrfürchtig erreicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Donnerzorn, Gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers
Besitzer von Donnerzorn, Gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Erster Obsidianvernichter des Realms!
An der ersten Vernichtung von Sartharion dem Onyxwächter im 25-Spieler-Modus auf dem Realm teilgenommen.
Bonustitel: Obsidianvernichter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Großer Blizzardbär
Stolzer Besitzer des Großen Blizzardbären von der BlizzCon (2008).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Kriegsbär der Amani
Besitzer des Kriegsbären der Amani.


----------



## Aleg (5. März 2010)

Ich bin stolz auf meinen "Liebesgott", weil ich sonst kein großer Erfolgsjäger bin.
Aber beim letzten Valentinstags-Event konnte ich nicht widerstehen mir den Titel anzueignen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## echterman (5. März 2010)

ich bin stolz auf Nachtherr. weil ich den zu einer zeit gemacht habe als es kein T9 vom himmel regnete...


----------



## dergrossegonzo (5. März 2010)

Segojan schrieb:


> Warum spielst du dann?



Weils Spaß macht.


----------



## Sèv! (5. März 2010)

Am meisten "Stolz" bin ich auf "Sév der Argentumchampion"
Weils einfach eine blöde Farmerei war

Von Freundlich bis Ehrfürchtig ca. 8 Stunden Spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (5. März 2010)

Ich bin stolz auf

- Meister der Lehren
- 3000 Quests abgeschlossen
- Höheres Studium
- Ruhm des Helden (auch wenn der nichts mehr besonderes is...)
- Tribut an den Wahnsinn(10Mann) (Mit ner anständigen Gilde auch nichts besonderes mehr)
- Geschlottert werde dein Name (ich liebe ihn einfach... und ich hatte ihn im ersten Jahr nachdems die Erfolge gab! <3)
- Collector's Edition Netherwelpenhaustier (<3)

Diesen Samstag kommt vielleicht noch "Versierter Angler" dazu (need nur noch blöden Angelwettbewerbs-Win QQ") und hoffentlich bald noch "Schildkröten bis ganz unten"...


----------



## Honkone (5. März 2010)

Auf den Titel "Hand von A'dal"   und den violetten Protodrachen


----------



## Soltion (5. März 2010)

Ich bin Stolz auf " Für die Allianz " vorallem da wir den damals mit 200 Mann zu 70ziger zeiten gelegt haben, nachdem die bosse aber schon auf 80zig gepatcht wurden


----------



## Big-bang (5. März 2010)

war doch kinderleicht *hust* wo man arathibecken 1600 zu 1590 gewinnen muss


----------



## Ragnaz (5. März 2010)

bin stolz auf meinen zul gurub tiger und die heldentat dazu ... auch wenn mich die fragen langsam nerven ob ich den solo gemacht hab mit meinem hunter :/


----------



## Yveri1985 (5. März 2010)

Zwielichtzone(25-Spieler)
Also Sartharion +3
war damals Server 3rd und endlich mal nen geiles "YES-We can"-Gefuehl...


----------



## tuerlich (5. März 2010)

Ich liebe meinen Chefkoch und Braumeister-titel! einfach genial ^^


----------



## Ratock (5. März 2010)

Ich bin stolz auf mein Titel Kriegsfüst der damals zu 60er zeiten der zweithöchste pvp Rang war, den man hart erkämpfen musste.


----------



## dudubaum (5. März 2010)

*spellman Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne .... errungen vor Wotlk-Release
Da wäre ich auch beihnahe stolz drauf sein können hat der leader (schurke) genommen nachm rolln ich hatte ne 100! der 93........


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (5. März 2010)

Ich bin auf mein Vio protodrachen Stolz den ich mit sehr viel arbeit ergattert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auf mein lvl 20 erfolg! hätte nie gedacht das ich es so weit schaffe..#
Achja auf meine 18 anderen titels bin ich auch stolz


----------



## Avek (5. März 2010)

Auf den WS Erfolg: Iron Man!


----------



## .Blôôdy. (5. März 2010)

ich bin stolz auf http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2336 weil ich deshalb ein halbes jahr PvE schleifen hab lassen... D:


----------



## Zako13 (5. März 2010)

Bin auf den erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Untergang des Spruchwirkers (10 Spieler) stolz da ich ihn endlich nach 1000000000 erfolgslosen trys gekillt hab ^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (5. März 2010)

ruhm des obersten kreuzzüglers des realms ^^


----------



## Locaros (5. März 2010)

Eindeutig _Alar's Asche!_


----------



## CASTLES (5. März 2010)

von der horde


----------



## Them Bones (5. März 2010)

Ich bin stolz auf meine Titel "Champion der Naaru" und "Hand von Adal" die meine Gilde und ich vor der 30 % Nerf Keule erreicht haben. Lady Vashj, Kael Thas =best Bossfights ever!


----------



## s0re (5. März 2010)

Also ich bin relativ stolz auf meine Heldentat, Zulianischer Tiger^^ Musste auf nen Raid warten und dann hab ich gedacht, könnte ich es mal probieren und siehe da, first try und bäääm hatte ich den Tiger^^


----------



## Cloudsbrother (5. März 2010)

Nun stolz binn ich auf den Erfolg aus Naxx den man kriegt wenn man die bosse dort nur zu acht macht. is heute sicher nichts besonderes. Aber damals zu T7 zeiten nicht ganz so einfach. Am schlimmsten waren dort die 4 reiter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (5. März 2010)

Hm, denke ma auf "Streitross", jaaah, ich habs noch gemacht, damals (mit 60!)


----------



## Mollari (5. März 2010)

Ich bin auf meinen "Meister der Lehren" verdammt stolz und trage diesen Titel auch seitdem. Ich habe den Erfolg noch gemacht bevor er generft wurde und musste demnach als Allianzler in Kalimdor 730 Quests erfüllen.

Das war ein Ritt, ich kann euch sagen. Ich musste sogar mit der AQ Eröffnungsreihe anfangen weil es ansonsten nicht gereicht hätte. Aber war echt toll und spannend und ich kann es immer noch jedem empfehlen. Vor allem wenn die alte Welt demnächst umgekrempelt wird.


----------



## Sèv! (5. März 2010)

Avek schrieb:


> Auf den WS Erfolg: Iron Man!



Den hat mein Lv 74er PvE Warri Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte damals mit 19 (Auch schon Tank)
Ur viel Leben und Tja,hatte 4 Heal dudus dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hots ohne Ende!


----------



## Darksasuke (5. März 2010)

Hand von A´dal natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Streitross noch damals auf 60 gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (5. März 2010)

"Sieg im Alteractal"

Selten aber wahr auf Hordenseite....


----------



## 19Chico73 (5. März 2010)

Der Ehrfurchtgebietende

ist mein größter Stolz, weil es ne Menge Arbeit machte, 40 Fraktionen auf EF zu bringen.

Und da ich nun schon soweit gekommen bin ist mein nächstes Ziel 

Der Wahnsinige


----------



## ThoWeib (5. März 2010)

"Normale" Erfolge: Der Meister der Lehren
Wobei der bei fast vier Jahren Spielzeit dann schon fast automatisch kommt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heldentaten: Die Asche Al'ars
Das einzige wirklich stylische Flugvieh. Zwar erst mit 80 in einem Fun-Gedächtnis-Run bekommen, aber dennoch stylisch bis dahinaus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaraner (5. März 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> 100000 Ehrenhafte Siege ---Von der Horde--- Für nichts im Spiel würde ich den wieder herbeben.


/sign

Ich behaupte mal dass es der Erfolg der Aufwendigste ist, zumindest rein von der Spielzeit her.


----------



## lacr0ix (6. März 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich bin Stolz auf meinen Blutsegeladmiral erfolg(den jeder meiner 80er hat)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign ich finde der titel jenkins auch einfach nur schrecklich^^ ich will jetzt hier keinem auf die Füße treten aber wer den über kopp hat kommt mir immer so vor wie jessy sandy mandy im rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## 5002 (6. März 2010)

Chefköchin ^.^

Ist vielleicht nicht der schwerste, sehe aber auch eher selten jemanden damit. Und ansonsten bin ich noch Stolz auf den Titel, dass wir den Blutelfenboss gelegt haben. Das war nämlich noch zu 70er Zeiten. Wir waren 4 oder 5 volle Raids spät Abends Server am Rande des Todes und Horde sicherlich vollkommen überrascht. War einfach episch. 

Hier nen kleines Bildchen, waren nicht alle, aber bekomm die mal auf nen Screen ^^


[attachment=10028:megaraid.jpg]


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (6. März 2010)

"Aus dem Himmel gedonnert" mit meinem Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gott hab ich viele Versuche für den gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (6. März 2010)

Winterhauchengel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe kein Durchhaltevermörgen,drum bin ich stolz den gemacht zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayed (6. März 2010)

Auf http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=1636
und http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=1637


----------



## sedonium (6. März 2010)

Also ich fand Hand von Adal ein sehr schöner Erfolg. Dafür musste man sich noch richtig

anstrengen und die Belohnungen waren auch sehr sinnvoll ! 

Das hat richtig fun gemacht !!!  *in Erinnerungen schwelgt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belsina5 (6. März 2010)

erfolge in einem online spiel sind doch total banane
wenn intressieren 1000 titel und mounts
wow würd man nicht ewig zocken
so was vergeht doch
erinnerungen aus meinen realen leben sind mir viel wichtiger


----------



## 5002 (6. März 2010)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> erfolge in einem online spiel sind doch total banane
> wenn intressieren 1000 titel und mounts
> wow würd man nicht ewig zocken
> so was vergeht doch
> erinnerungen aus meinen realen leben sind mir viel wichtiger



Ja jedem anderen hier wohl auch, aber die Erfolge sind ein Teil von etwas was einem SPAß macht...Und machne verlangen auch ne Menge skill, also wieso nich Stolz drauf sein? 


Also lass das RL geflame und troll dich


----------



## numisel (6. März 2010)

"Hand von A'dal" und "Champion der Naaru" sind die beiden Erfolge, auf die ich richtig stolz bin. Hab ich damals noch gemacht, damit ich überhaupt die Instanzen sehen konnte. Da brauchte man noch die Zugangsquests. War echt schlimm damals, deshalb verehre ich die Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordVarot (6. März 2010)

ich bin auf die Heldentat zum Baron Totenschwurs mount stolz 
:-)


----------



## Porthos (6. März 2010)

scheiss auf die Erfolge wenn ich einen bekomme schön interessiert mich nicht weiter.

Erfolge sagen garnix aus.


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Gerade gemacht: Das Grauen aus der Tiefe (Nr. 566)
solo: Noggenfoggers Elixier + Eisige Pfade / Elixier des Wasserwandelns


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (10. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Gerade gemacht: Das Grauen aus der Tiefe (Nr. 566)
> solo: Noggenfoggers Elixier + Eisige Pfade / Elixier des Wasserwandelns



Hey,

Hahah Lurker, der beste Boss in SSC gz zum Erfolg.

mfg


----------



## Super PePe (10. März 2010)

Danke ... kann es nur ab lvl 70 zum nachmachen empfehlen, da die Chance im Raid sehr gering ist, da ihn immer nur einer bekommen kann.


----------



## yves1993 (10. März 2010)

http://img638.imageshack.us/i/100kkillsomfg.jpg/
2ter, siehe Signatur.


----------



## Tamîkus (11. März 2010)

habe endlich den Meister Der Lehren geschaft der erfolg hat mich fast wahnsinig gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und als kelines extra noch den Zg tiger bekommen als ic ma wieder drin war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. März 2010)

Belsina5 schrieb:


> erfolge in einem online spiel sind doch total banane
> wenn intressieren 1000 titel und mounts
> wow würd man nicht ewig zocken
> so was vergeht doch
> erinnerungen aus meinen realen leben sind mir viel wichtiger



Danke, das interessiert hier niemanden. Wenn du nichts zum Thema beitragen kannst, dann lass es gefälligst.


----------



## Palduron (11. März 2010)

auf welchen titel ich stolz bin ?

"Stufe 80" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bin nicht so der tolle lvler freu mich schon auf cata da soll das lvln ja sehr lang dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (11. März 2010)

königsmörder =)
nach etlichen trys und wipes und lags und bla =)


----------



## Cazor (11. März 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=450 obwohl ich Tank war.. ok, oder weil. Sonst hätt ich nen höheren Titel gehabt^^


----------



## Furywarry (11. März 2010)

Der einzige auf den ich wirklich stolz bin ist damals mein Netherdrache gewesen.

Ich war einer der ersten auf unserem Server und war so oft auf diesem Felsbrocken, das ich ein Jahr brauchte
um überhaupt wieder mal die Lust zu verspüren das mit einem Twink zu machen. ^^

Vor allem, weil das wirklich Stress pur war, da ja jeder gegen jeden gequestet hat.

Heute kann man das in einer Woche erledigen (hab ich schon 2x gemacht)

Titel : eigentlich nur "Leutnant", da man daran sieht, wie alt der Char ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (11. März 2010)

Bin nur auf 3 Erfolge/Heldentaten "stolz".

Und zwar;

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=1015 : 40 Fraktionen ehrfürchtig (Hat ziemlich spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=1205 : Der Held Shattraths (War extrem nervig die vielen Schreckensgiftbeutel dafür zu farmen/kaufen ._.)
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=2537 : Tierisch viele Reittiere (100Mounts) (Naja, habe ich so nebenbei bekommen...)

Und das als DK. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Armory ist in der Sig, für die ganzen Stalker. o:

*
*


----------



## Flyingfalcon (11. März 2010)

Der Erfolg Liebestoll oder wie der heißen mag, da ich eigentlich immer chronisch faul in solchen Dingen bin ^.-.

Sowie Held der eisigen Weiten, jetzt mag er easy zu erreichen sein^^, aber damals als ich ihn gemacht habe, war ich froh dass ich ihn hatte^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Dass ich letztes Jahr in Gevf mein Wirtschaftsmatura abgeschlossen hab...


----------



## Cazor (29. März 2010)

Jenkins mit 45, AQ20 mit 50, heute kommt ZG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da, Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Kleene hat als Priesterin auch noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darauf bin ich echt ein wenig stolz *schäm*


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

Der Ehrfurchtgebietende und Meister der Lehren


----------



## TheDoggy (29. März 2010)

Schildkröten bis ganz unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten noch

Versieter Angler
"Kreuzfahrer"
"Chefkoch"
Meister der Lehren
3000 Quests abgeschlossen


----------



## Ligthi (29. März 2010)

Ganz klar meine 2 Heldentaten
"Zügel des Rabenfürsten"
"Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros"

EDIT:
fast Vergessen
"Kreuzfahrer"
"Chefkoch"


----------



## Fremder123 (29. März 2010)

Endlich den Chefkoch-Erfolg geschafft. Ich weiß, gibt schwerere, aber steckt doch viel Fleiß dahinter, grad die ganzen Rufrezepte und Zufallsdrops von den Kochdailys muss man erstmal zusammen bekommen. Also derzeit "vom Äschernen Verdikt" gegen "Chefkoch" getauscht (zumal mehr Leute mit dem Verdikt-Titel wie als Chefkoch rumrennen^^).


----------



## Anaximedes (29. März 2010)

Auf gar keinen!

Wtf is nur ein Game


----------



## madmurdock (29. März 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Keinen. Weißt Du, das ist bloß ein Spiel.



Ja genau, alle Schach-, Tennis-, Fussball-, Basketball-, etc.- Spieler betreiben ihre Freizeitbeschäftigung natürlich völlig emotionslos und ein gutes Spiel, ein verdienter Sieg, eine knappe ägerliche Niederlage ist ihnen total egal. Sry, aber schon lange nicht mehr so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. Obs nun virtuell oder nicht ist, die Daten sind dennoch durch dein Zutun auf deinen Wowserver gekommen und die Erinnerung an deine "Tat" / deinen Wow-Erfolg wird sich in dein Gehirn einbrennen. Welchen Stellenwert das nun in deinem Leben einnimmt, soll jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, so lange es nicht dazu führt, dass man 5 Tage lang nichts isst und sein kleines Kind verhungern laesst...


----------



## Cravardo (29. März 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> 100000 Ehrenhafte Siege ---Von der Horde--- Für nichts im Spiel würde ich den wieder herbeben.



Bei mir genauso! Nur bei mir heißt es ---Von der Allianz--- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reollyn (29. März 2010)

Arena Großmeister


----------



## Mindadar (29. März 2010)

obsi 3d 25er down und den drachen bekommen das ist nen schöner erfolg ^^


----------



## dudubaum (29. März 2010)

Zwielichtbezwinger ;D vor icc...


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (29. März 2010)

Schildkröten bis ganz unten

Letztens beim Nesselfische Angeln im Sholazarbecken gekriegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMonkey (29. März 2010)

"Kreuzfahrerin"
"Entdeckerin" (ich wollte immer mal die ganze Welt sehen^^)
und "Freund in der Höhe"

Gruß


----------



## Figetftw! (29. März 2010)

Momentan aufjdenfall auf meinen Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Eiskrone
der frostwyrm hat einfach style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cmygo (29. März 2010)

*Erster Himmelsverteidiger des Realms!*
An dem ersten Sieg über Algalon den Beobachter im 25-Spieler-Modus auf dem Realm teilgenommen.
*
**Erster Todesbote des Realms!*
An der ersten Vernichtung Yogg-Sarons ohne die Unterstützung der Wächter im 25-Spieler-Modus auf dem Realm teilgenommen.

Sind zwar beides Heldentaten und keine Erfolge, aber wayne ...


----------



## pollo07 (29. März 2010)

Ruhm des Helden (roter Proto)
Cenarischer Hippogryph
und Kampfgeist^^


----------



## Mindadar (29. März 2010)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Momentan aufjdenfall auf meinen Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Eiskrone
> der frostwyrm hat einfach style
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



post ma char damit wir uns des anschauen können ^^


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (29. März 2010)

Achja und auf:
Wappenrock der Argentumdämmerung


----------



## Laxera (29. März 2010)

hm...

Nachtschrecken (All Hollows Even (auch als Halloween bekannt) event titel und er passt zu mir iwi) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hat meine magierin)...ansonsten naja weiß nicht...meister der lehren hätte was (mal sehen ob ich mich da dran mache) oder entdecker (schwerbenwelt und nordend hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 müsste nur die zeit aufwenden die alte welt zu machen)

mfg LAX


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (29. März 2010)

Es sind *Erfolge*.
Ich bin eigentlich auf alle Stolz, aber am meisten auf die Weltevents, meine ganzen Titel, _Blutsegeladmiral_, Netherschwingen udn ich hab mir vorgenommen noch Meister der Lehren zu machen. FÜr alle die das ach machen wollen, GL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

